# Color Bombs Kill Cameras



## distant.star (May 8, 2013)

.
Roger at LensRentals has posted a warning about the color bombs used at some running events:

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2013/05/how-to-ruin-your-gear-in-5-minutes-without-water

He says they will consider damage done to rental equipment at such events as negligent use of equipment.


----------



## 2n10 (May 8, 2013)

Good stuff to know. Thanks for posting.


----------



## expatinasia (May 8, 2013)

A colour bomb? Shame the article does not bother to explain what they are. I have never heard of such a thing. Off to google.......


----------



## Rat (May 8, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> A colour bomb? Shame the article does not bother to explain what they are. I have never heard of such a thing. Off to google.......



Xperia™ Z TV Ad - Sound, vision, colour, detail from Sony. Featuring music from David Bowie - especially interesting in this regard is the footage around 0:50. Seems underwater housing might be required ;D


----------



## RGF (May 9, 2013)

I am not surprised. Don't treat rental equipment any different than if you owned it


----------



## Drizzt321 (May 9, 2013)

RGF said:


> I am not surprised. Don't treat rental equipment any different than if you owned it



This is why insurance is an important thing to have. That and I always get the insurance waiver thingie when I rent from LensRentals. Although I don't think I'd go to something like that, at least I have some peace of mind in case life happens. And he's honoring the people who paid it, although going forward he's not going to after this.


----------



## michi (May 9, 2013)

http://thecolorrun.com/about/

It's a shame it's so hazardous to the camera and lens, looks like a really photogenic event. Maybe my old G10 in the underwater case might survive...


----------



## crasher8 (May 9, 2013)

Another reason not to shoot at the Holi Festival with my dslr, iphone works just fine.


----------



## kennephoto (May 9, 2013)

Bring the gopro!


----------



## RMC33 (May 9, 2013)

I have a lot of respect for Lensrentals, but this issue is not as bad as it is made out to be. I have shot numerous events like this and NEVER had an issue. Use a TTP (or whatever brand you prefer) rain cover and you won't have any issues.


----------



## thelebaron (May 9, 2013)

WTB some color bombed lenses, on the cheap!


----------



## yogi (May 9, 2013)

I love CR, including the forum. Always something new to learn. Thanks distant.star and Roger Cicala for alerting us to this potential disaster. Will definitely be more alert to my surroundings in the future, whether with my equipment or someone elses.


----------



## dolina (May 9, 2013)

RGF said:


> I am not surprised. Don't treat rental equipment any different than if you owned it


I agree. I am sure this will become popular where I live in 12 months so I know not to join such festivus.


----------



## expatinasia (May 9, 2013)

That video ad shows a famous festival in India. Have Americans (guess lensrentals is US?) started doing the same thing at runs? Amazed the local councils have not banned it. Must make an awful mess, and it is not exactly a tradition.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 9, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Roger at LensRentals has posted a warning about the color bombs used at some running events:
> 
> http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2013/05/how-to-ruin-your-gear-in-5-minutes-without-water
> ...



jeez!
I've never seen those and hope I never do.

And man can sticky micro-particles be good for the lungs? Tossing them at runners of all things too???? stupidity


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 9, 2013)

michi said:


> http://thecolorrun.com/about/
> 
> It's a shame it's so hazardous to the camera and lens, looks like a really photogenic event. Maybe my old G10 in the underwater case might survive...



Oh so that is what those are. I saw some pics of some friends from a race splashed with all sorts of crazy colors. I thought they rolled around in paint but color bombs was it I guess.

Ironic that the site says "is a unique paint race that celebrates healthiness, happiness, individuality, and giving back to the community." while ruining expensive personal property and 'increasing' health by destroying the lungs.


----------



## J.R. (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. 

This past Holi in India I surmised as much (even though my friends told me there was nothing to worry as my lenses had weather-sealing). Didn't take my DSLR along and took shots with the iPhone. 

A couple of my friends took a chance and one lens had to be cleaned extensively while one was toast. It felt kind of stupid. People are so worried by dust / sand and are least bothered with the Holi colors which are exceptionally fine and will work their way in the tiniest of places.


----------



## sandymandy (May 9, 2013)

Going near anything "dusty" just cant be good for a camera.

Its a perfect situation for the 1200mm


----------



## timmy_650 (May 9, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> This past Holi in India I surmised as much (even though my friends told me there was nothing to worry as my lenses had weather-sealing). Didn't take my DSLR along and took shots with the iPhone.
> 
> A couple of my friends took a chance and one lens had to be cleaned extensively while one was toast. It felt kind of stupid. People are so worried by dust / sand and are least bothered with the Holi colors which are exceptionally fine and will work their way in the tiniest of places.



Well I took my 1Dc this year to the holi festival here in utah. I put my 28-105 lens on it (a lens i don't care about) I had a uv filter on it. I put the whole camera in a ziplock bags and tape and a rubber band on the lens. Everything came back just fine no problems. Given I was only there for a few hours and kept my lens pretty clean.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 9, 2013)

Useful information ... thanks for posting.


----------



## RMC33 (May 9, 2013)

So, seems to be a lot of mis-conceptions here. 

The powder is cornstarch with food coloring. Unless you have a food coloring allergy, respiratory issues or are allergic to corn there isn't much to worry about. I have shot 3-4 of these for my local paper and two for the company that runs them and feel just fine afterwards. A painters mask reduces the amount you inhale by quite a large margin. If you want to filter it all out you will need a good respirator. 

There is little to no risk to your camera and lens as long as you play it smart. Camera covers work great and this is the one time I do use a UV filter. 1Dx + ttp Hydrophobia (I am working on modding the front end with a 77mm filter so it screws on and seals even better) +70-200 and 77mm Filter, never seen ANY dust on or in the lens. For my 24-70 I use a similar setup and a 2nd body, again filters go a long way. I have seen other photographers use underwater covers and they work well, just blow them off (DO NOT use water) with an air compressor and you will be fine. Water makes a huge mess out of the stuff.

They are fun events, and the photos always turn out very very good. Just be smart, think about what you are doing and your gear will be fine. I worry more about shooting kayaking or skiing then a color event~


----------



## K3nt (May 10, 2013)

Looks like a very photographic event, but I found one of the videos on their site a little disturbing. One of the "officials" was wearing a face mask across his mouth and nose when throwing out the color powder, but the runners were all breathing that stuff. 
Sounds like a recipe for problems, which then is demonstrated through the possible equipment damage. Gadgets can be replaced, lungs and other vital organs are a little harder to come by.


----------



## CanNotYet (May 10, 2013)

Olympus Tough series? Supposedly dust-proof. And you can rinse them under the tap afterwards. 

My Tough 610 had no problems whatsoever being dunked in saltwater. Just rinse with fresh water after. Awesome camera.


----------



## crasher8 (May 10, 2013)

I have an issue with the posts which say that's it's 'no problem' IF you buy this and that………obviously missing the point of the post. Radiation is no problem if you buy this and that as well.


----------



## Hannes (May 10, 2013)

K3nt said:


> Looks like a very photographic event, but I found one of the videos on their site a little disturbing. One of the "officials" was wearing a face mask across his mouth and nose when throwing out the color powder, but the runners were all breathing that stuff.
> Sounds like a recipe for problems, which then is demonstrated through the possible equipment damage. Gadgets can be replaced, lungs and other vital organs are a little harder to come by.



It's cornstarch, it dissolves quickly. It'd be a different thing if it was silicone based powder as that would sit in the lungs forever.


----------



## Don Haines (May 10, 2013)

I would stay as far away as possible. Cameras can be replaced easily, lungs can not.

One of my friends is big into spinning wool and uses Kool-Aid to dye the wool. That's right.... Kool-Aid.... the powder that people mix to make drinks for their children.... the same stuff that's approved for human consumption... It makes vibrant colors that will not wash out... just imagine what it does to your insides  

Just because doing something is not banned (dousing crowds with fine powder) does not make it a good idea.


----------



## dstppy (May 10, 2013)

I represent the lawfirm of Bruckner and Weaselbomb.

Have you or a loved one suffered from the ill-effects of The Color Run (TM)? Have you lost equipment? Sneezed rainbows? Peed blue?

We can help. Call us today for your free consultation. 

You may be entitled of a cash settlement for de-pigmenting procedures.

We also handle people who are stupid enough . . . err . . . bullied into eating cinnamon.


----------



## bseitz234 (May 10, 2013)

RMC33 said:


> So, seems to be a lot of mis-conceptions here.
> 
> The powder is cornstarch with food coloring. Unless you have a food coloring allergy, respiratory issues or are allergic to corn there isn't much to worry about. I have shot 3-4 of these for my local paper and two for the company that runs them and feel just fine afterwards. A painters mask reduces the amount you inhale by quite a large margin. If you want to filter it all out you will need a good respirator.





Hannes said:


> It's cornstarch, it dissolves quickly. It'd be a different thing if it was silicone based powder as that would sit in the lungs forever.



I wouldn't go leaping to conclusions that just because it's corn, it's safe... 

http://erj.ersjournals.com/content/21/4/646.full


----------



## bbasiaga (May 10, 2013)

Boy, everyone is on the fine particle band wagon today.

Corn starch is biodegrabable. It will become dissolved in the body, and eventually processed out. 

Saw dust, asbetos, brake pad powder are not. They are bad for your lungs. 

I don't know what they use in India, but at the color run by us last year it was all essetnially food coloring. 

I'm still not sure I want to bring my DSLR though....

-Brian


----------



## distant.star (May 10, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> I would stay as far away as possible. Cameras can be replaced easily, lungs can not.
> 
> One of my friends is big into spinning wool and uses Kool-Aid to dye the wool. That's right.... Kool-Aid.... the powder that people mix to make drinks for their children.... the same stuff that's approved for human consumption... It makes vibrant colors that will not wash out... just imagine what it does to your insides
> 
> Just because doing something is not banned (dousing crowds with fine powder) does not make it a good idea.



I don't see any LensRental policy on Kool-Aid, but a word to the wise...

If you mix Lime and Grape, it comes out like a chemistry experiment gone bad.


----------



## brianboru (May 10, 2013)

Saw dust is biodegradable too ... it's the size of the particle that is worrisome. 

Note the size for corn-starch and the definition of "respirable dust". 
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/particle-sizes-d_934.html
_"Respirable Dust: Particles that will penetrate into the gas exchange region of the lungs. A hazardous particulate size less than 5 microns. Particle sizes of 2.5 micron (PM2.5) are often used in USA."
_
Just like radiation - the health risk is based on amount and duration of exposure. 

- Another Brian




bbasiaga said:


> Boy, everyone is on the fine particle band wagon today.
> 
> Corn starch is biodegrabable. It will become dissolved in the body, and eventually processed out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannes (May 10, 2013)

bseitz234 said:


> I wouldn't go leaping to conclusions that just because it's corn, it's safe...
> 
> http://erj.ersjournals.com/content/21/4/646.full



Of course you get an upregulation of the immune system in the lungs when there is a foreign material there. That is not dangerous but rather quite normal. Obviously if you have asthma (which does essentially the same) it might not be a great idea to further irritate your lungs. There are many other things I'd worry about with the lungs than exposure to a bit of starch once or twice a year.


----------



## RLPhoto (May 10, 2013)

A underwater housing would probably help here.


----------



## RMC33 (May 10, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> I have an issue with the posts which say that's it's 'no problem' IF you buy this and that………obviously missing the point of the post. Radiation is no problem if you buy this and that as well.



It's not a if you buy this or that, it is playing it smart when you use your tools or do a job. Do you use an aluminum ladder when working on electrical outlets? No, you use a fiberglass ladder (different tool) for the job. Just like cameras, you have different tools for different jobs 

I have YET to have a camera or lens ruined by bad conditions I have been shooting in because I own tools that aid me in shooting in those conditions. Rain today and I have to shoot some kayaking? No problem Rain cover up and shoot. Suuuuuper hot and very sunny, I toss an umbrella onto my TTP speedbelt so I can work in the shade and keep my gear cool. Burning man? I use the same gear as I use at a color run, and that dust is MUCH more damaging to camera gear and your lungs. 

Radiation is no different. You wear a lead lined suit (tool) for the job and take proper precautions for what you will be doing. 



RLPhoto said:


> A underwater housing would probably help here.



They are great, just don't use water to clean the casing off, compressed air works wonders. My friend cleaned his with water and it turns into a slimy multicolored mess and clogs up the buttons on your housing and leaves a weird film you need to scrub off.


----------



## ScottyP (May 10, 2013)

Hate to double post, but I didn't see this thread earlier. 

Check out this guy's complaint about muddy images he had just shot. The photos are of the Holi festival with the color bombs flying. 

[http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/forums/thread17724.htm#post210324[/url]


----------



## distant.star (May 10, 2013)

.
Oops!!!

I was thinking of Jello, not Kool-Aid.

I don't do Kool-Aid, don't know anything about mixing it.

But stay far away from that Jello combination; it's deadly.





distant.star said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I would stay as far away as possible. Cameras can be replaced easily, lungs can not.
> ...


----------



## serendipidy (May 11, 2013)

History is full of examples of things that were supposed to be safe, but later found to be harmful or deadly. Remember Thalidomide in the late '50s or artificial butter flavoring fumes in popcorn factory workers. No one originally knew that inhaling asbestos could cause a deadly cancer. Even breathing pure oxygen over time is harmful. I wouldn't want to breathe any of that stuff into my lungs. There is already enough bad stuff in normal air pollution. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Don Haines (May 11, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> I would stay as far away as possible. Cameras can be replaced easily, lungs can not.
> 
> One of my friends is big into spinning wool and uses Kool-Aid to dye the wool. That's right.... Kool-Aid.... the powder that people mix to make drinks for their children.... the same stuff that's approved for human consumption... It makes vibrant colors that will not wash out... just imagine what it does to your insides
> 
> Just because doing something is not banned (dousing crowds with fine powder) does not make it a good idea.



Sweater made of wool dyed with kool-aid powder. Apparently, kool-aid works better than most commercial dyes... and remember red dye #2 in food products... added to food for decades and approved by various health departments... and then they found it caused cancer... 

I would not breathe in that stuff.


----------



## bycostello (May 11, 2013)

thx for heads up


----------



## distant.star (May 11, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Sweater made of wool dyed with kool-aid powder. Apparently, kool-aid works better than most commercial dyes... and remember red dye #2 in food products... added to food for decades and approved by various health departments... and then they found it caused cancer...
> 
> I would not breathe in that stuff.



That's a gorgeous sweater. She can make one for me anytime!!


----------



## sandymandy (May 11, 2013)

Same here but i want one with a cat on it or a reindeer or sth else wicked. Breathing any kind of dust is bad always. period.


----------

